# Rolling Relics Livermore,Ca. ride Sept. 22nd



## slick (Sep 4, 2013)

We will be invading Livermore, Ca. on September 22nd which is the day after the S.F. Tour De Fat ride in Golden Gate park. So Sunday the 22nd we will be meeting at 10am and leaving PROMPTLY at 11am. Our meeting spot is 1246 E. Stanley Blvd. Livermore. 

This ride will lead us to 3 wineries in Livermore. The ladies LOVE this ride. Lots of gorgeous views through pathways through the vineyards off of the city streets and lots of off the beaten paths which make it very romantic for the ladies. Coe on out and enjoy what Livermore has to offer. 

If you are going to this ride please post up here so we have a rough count on who is going.


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 15, 2013)

One more weekend away.  I will have my cargo trailer with me again this year with the cooler and snacks.

Depending on room, I can haul extra snacks people want to bring.  Feel free to bring extra snacks for everyone.


----------



## slick (Sep 15, 2013)

This is a perfect ride for the ladies out there. Wine and a casual ride through the vineyards. What could be more romantic? 

Here is a schedule of the rest of the events for the year.

September 21st:  Tour De Fat in San Francisco inside Golden Gate park.
September 22nd:  Rolling Relics Livermore ride 1246 E. Stanley Blvd. meet at 10am
September 28th:  The Rat Bike Rodeo in Elk Grove hosted by the Hooligans bicycle club
September 29th:   Rusty Riders 10am in Carnegie Park in Livermore,Ca. 
October 12th:      Park st. Bike show hosted by island schwinn 1522 Park St. in Alameda.Ca.
October 13th:      Stockton Cycle show, Stockton Fairgrounds Bike show and swap meet
October 26th:  Rolling Relics Halloween costume ride Vintage Bicycle Supply,4370 24th St. 4pm
November 24th: Rolling Relics ride 345 Taylor Rd. Lodi,Ca. meet at 10am and leave at 11am.
December  ? Location TBA. We will be having a Holiday/Christmas party. No bikes. Just a celebration with food, cocktails, and possibly a band???? We will be getting together to get our rides scheduled for the entire year of 2014 so pick your month and meeting location so i can get flyers printed and handed out.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 18, 2013)

*bump it up .....*

I am trying to make this with John ... & the Tour de Fat in San Francisco ... but work is still first .. I will keep you posted Slick ... & Slick are you making it out to both the Tour de Fat & Livermore ride with Karla ...???

If I make it to the Tour de Fat ... I will be doing the "slow ride" event ... the pic below is Bernard competing in it a couple years back 


  ride vintage .. Frank


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 18, 2013)

*Sounds like a blast.*

Too bad I'm so far away.always ride vintage.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking forward to this, especially since it's in my own hometown.  I can ride my bike to the bike-ride... How cool is that!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 19, 2013)

*Lucky you live that close ....*



slowroller1842 said:


> Looking forward to this, especially since it's in my own hometown.  I can ride my bike to the bike-ride... How cool is that!




I think I am going to pass on this event ... went last year & had a great time at the Tour de Fat ... this year would be great to do both that & this ride with the Rolling Relics but unfortunately I can't get away since my duty calls here at the company -- so I will try for next year ,,,, I will be attending San Diego Tour de Fat though - ride vintage - Frank


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2013)

I think i will skipping Tour De Fat also. Karla would be in a wheelchair since she is on crutches and that area where they hold TDF was very hilly with grass and unstable for a girl on crutches or a wheelchair that just got out of surgery a little over a month ago, BUT........we will be at The Rolling Relics Livermore ride on sunday. Wine in Livermore and bikes?? Oh you better believe it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hey Chris. About how long do you expect the ride to last? Thinking about it...


----------



## slick (Sep 19, 2013)

Livermore will be from 11am to about 4pm roughly. Just like a Cyclone ride pretty much. Karla and i will be driving the course though. We will meet up at the meeting spot at 10am,hang out and take some pictures, then meet up with the riders at the first stop and so on from there. 

I'm hoping Karla can ride 100 % again by Christmas? Maybe we can come down there for the Christmas parade the Coasters do every year. It would be our first year.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Sep 22, 2013)

I guess I never RSVP'd in this thread.  Please put 2 more people on the roll-call for tomorrows ride.  Totally pumped for this!!


----------



## 41caddy (Sep 22, 2013)

*Rolling Relics Livermore Ride*

Went on my 1st ride with the Rolling Relics today in Livermore. Didn't know what to expect nor did I know how many people would be there. WOW!!! What a blast. Had a great time! A lot more people than I thought. Welcomed with open arms, everyone was really nice and friendly. Great mix of people and bicycles as well. Look forward to going to more rides in the near future!


----------



## schwinnja (Sep 23, 2013)

*Rolling Relics Livermore Ride*

Thanks to our bike friends in NorCal!  Didn't feel lonely for a minute!

Had a blast in the rain @ Tour de Fat in Golden Gate Park!

A nice night ride in the City followed; went down Lombard again!

Sunday's Livermore ride is highly recommended for Caber's to enjoy!

Thanks again to all!

John


----------



## island schwinn (Sep 23, 2013)

it was great seeing you john.too bad the others didn't make it.
i hope everyone enjoyed the ride.if it was the left pedal that broke,i would've kept riding.no strength in my left leg.i could've pulled it off if the right pedal didn't break.gotta love them old bikes


----------



## M.Martian (Sep 24, 2013)

Shame you had to leave early to get back down south for work John.  We finished up with some killer pizza over at Melo's thanks to Louie.

Too bad those other guys down there with the coasters missed out.

It's a shame about Brian's pedal.  I think I need to start carrying an extra set in my tool box.  This makes the third pedal we have seen break on a relics ride.  Two within two months.


----------



## Sean (Sep 25, 2013)

Any pics of the ride?


----------

